# مسابقة لتصميم كروت المناسبات



## mrmr120 (2 فبراير 2007)

*هااااااااااى يااحلى شباب*
*انهردة هنعمل مسابقة لاحسن تصميم لاى كرت *
*لاى مناسبة *
*يعنى حب    عيد ميلاد   عيد القيامة    عيد الحب *
*اى مناسبة وهنشوف مين احسن عضو صمم كارت *
*عايزة رايكم ياشباب*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 فبراير 2007)

*فكرة حلوة جدآ جدآ يا مرمورة

و أنا هاحاول اشترك فيها

بس لو طلعت وحشة أوعوا حد يصدمنى​*


----------



## mrmr120 (2 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى يافراشة ياقمر 
ها ياشباب​


----------



## tina_tina (2 فبراير 2007)

فكرة حلوة اوى
بس انا مش بعرف 
هتفرج بس عليكم واشجع اللعبة الحلوة


----------



## mrmr120 (2 فبراير 2007)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياتينا ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (2 فبراير 2007)

طيب اوك يامرمر 
انا هاحاول اعمل حاجة
واي حد يعمل تصميم هاتنضاف لاول رد


----------



## mrmr120 (2 فبراير 2007)

ماشى يارامى 
يلا ياشباب 
وانا قريب هنزل بتصميم​


----------



## artamisss (4 فبراير 2007)

معلش انا نقلت الموضوع لهنا علشان الناس كلها تشوفه  وده يعتبر اعلان عن مسابقه  
شكرا


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

جمييييييييييييلة اوووووووووووووووى الفكرة دية بس المسابقة حتبدا امتة علشان انا عايزة اشترك فيها


____######## ##*______ _________ _________ 
__*######### #####____ _________ _________ 
__########## ######___ _________ _________ 
_########### #######__ _______** ##*______ 
__########## ########_ ____*#### ######___ 
__########## ########_ __*###### #######__ 
___######### ########* _######## #######*_ 
____######## ######### ######### #######*_ 
______###### ######### ######### #######__ 
_______##### ## merolaaaa########=__ 
________=### ######### ######### #####____ 
__________## ######### ######### ####_____ 
___________* ######### ######### ##=______ 
____________ *######## ######### #________ 
____________ _*####### ########_ _________ 
____________ ___###### #######__ _________ 
____________ ____##### #####____ _________ 
____________ ____=#### ###*_____ _________ 
____________ _____#### ##_______ _________ 
____________ ______### #________ _________ 
____________ ______### _________ _________ 
____________ _______#_ _________ _________


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

*يــــالا يــــــــــا جــــــــمـــــــــــااااااااااااااااااعـــــة حـــنـــبـــدا الــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــســـــابـــــــقـــة ​*:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)




----------



## mrmr120 (4 فبراير 2007)

مرسى ياشباب على تشجعكم
وهنحدد وقت للابتداء المسابقة 
بس لما الكل يقول رائية ​


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2007)

هو في موضوع للمسابقة و لا لسة الموضوع فكرة بس؟


----------



## ++اثناسيوس++ (4 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع ايه يا جماعه حد يقولي بسررررررررررررررررررررررررعه


----------



## mrmr120 (4 فبراير 2007)

لاء ياروك لسة اعلان 
مفيش موضوع ​


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2007)

طيب يبقى ننقل الموضوع لساحة الاقتراحات حتى نسمع رأي الاحبة البقية...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## mrmr120 (5 فبراير 2007)

اوكى ياروك 
يلا ياشباب الكل يقول راية علشان 
نبدا المسابقة​


----------



## ramyghobrial (5 فبراير 2007)

موافق انا طبعا


----------



## mrmr120 (5 فبراير 2007)

اوكى يارامى شوف امتا طيب نبدا المسابقة ​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 فبراير 2007)

*فى حاااااااااااااااجه مهمه اووووووى

لو واحد عمل كارت للسيد المسيح اكيد هيبقي اجمل كارت فى ان بقيت الكروت لعيد الحب  مثلا

انا شايفه ان الكروت تبقي لمناسبه واحده علشان نحس الفرق​*


----------



## mrmr120 (6 فبراير 2007)

فعلا ياجيرل 
يعنى قصدك تكون لحاجة واحدة
علشان نقدر نفرق يعنى​


----------



## merola (6 فبراير 2007)

يا مررررررررررررمرررررررر انا متشجعة اوووووووووووى
بس على فكرة لما  تبقة فكرة الكروت عن حاجة واحدة يكون احسن علشان الاختيار يكون اسهل 
لكن لو عايزين منافسة بجد تكون فكرة الكروت مختلفة و كل واحد و زوقة


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 فبراير 2007)

انا موافق جيرل في الموضوع دة
يبقى عن موضوع واحد
وانا بختار الفلانتين


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

موضوع مناسب للفرنتين 
والفلانتين قرب 
اوكى خلاص يبقى عن الفلانتين
هنبدا امتا يارامى​


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 فبراير 2007)

خلاص اسالي روك وانا عن نفسي بدات


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

وانا كمان جهزت ​


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

مرمر يعنى اية الفلانتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا مش فاهمة


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

يعنى الحب 
يعنى تصميمى حاجة عن عيد الحب 
او الحب 
يلا جهزى حاجة علشان هنبدا​


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

*بجد يا مرمر يا عسل طب حنبدا امتة دلوقتى ​*


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

بصى فى اقرب وقت 
عقبال بس ماتجهزى​


----------



## merola (7 فبراير 2007)

لا بصى مرمر انا جاهزة فى اى وقت بس اول ما تبدى ابقى قوليلى علشان عايزة اشارك فيها
صلى من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## mrmr120 (7 فبراير 2007)

حاضر ياناردين
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

في كم حاجة يا احبة

رامي, هل مستعد تمسك المسابقة و تحدد مين الفائز؟
ايضا المسابقة خاصة بالتصميم, يعني لازم تتعمل في قسم التصميم
و لا ليكم رأي ثاني؟

كمان لازم تكونهدية للفائز و انا حتكفل بيها


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> في كم حاجة يا احبة
> 
> رامي, هل مستعد تمسك المسابقة و تحدد مين الفائز؟
> ايضا المسابقة خاصة بالتصميم, يعني لازم تتعمل في قسم التصميم
> ...


 
لا ممكن نرشح واحد مش هايشترك فيها
لاني هاشترك فيها فطبعا هاكسب نفسي :t33:  
فانت ممكن تشوف مين وانا مثلا برشح 
ميرنا وجيرل وديانا هما التلاتة يحددو مين اللي يفوز


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> لا ممكن نرشح واحد مش هايشترك فيها
> لاني هاشترك فيها فطبعا هاكسب نفسي :t33:
> فانت ممكن تشوف مين وانا مثلا برشح
> ميرنا وجيرل وديانا هما التلاتة يحددو مين اللي يفوز


 
انا لو مكانك كان قبلت و اكسب حالي ههههه

طيب اد ايه فترة المسابقة؟ حتى اشوف لو ممكن انا الي اشرف عليها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 فبراير 2007)

ممكن 10 ايام من النهاردة


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ممكن 10 ايام من النهاردة


 
*ماشي ابقى اعطيني وقت و انتظرني ارتب الموضوع و نعلن عنه...*


----------



## Coptic Man (11 فبراير 2007)

*فكرة رائعة *

*انا ها اقف مع المتفرجين يا شباب*

*يلا خلونا نتفرج علي الابداعات*

*:yahoo:*​


----------



## s.u.n (17 مارس 2007)

انا  معااااااكم


----------

